# Mice on a rope! Cute pictures.



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

I just wanted to share the two pictures I took of my girls yesterday.

A couple of them were on the ceiling rope and I snapped a picture. I put the lid back down, and the next second almost the entire group of mice in the cage were trying to fit on the same rope. I think they were jealous... everyone wanted their picture taken!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

What fun! Very cute.


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

lovely!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hehehe, Sooo cute-funny Boggits!


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

Gorgeous photos,they are really enjoying themselves


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Lovely pictures. Your mice look in great condition.

Sarah xxx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes; such bright eyes and shiny coats. Very nice.


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Thank you so much... hearing that they look in good condition is the best compliment I could ask for.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I tried that with my meece and they had a blast! :lol:


----------

